# Distance between wall plates



## Travisb6989 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello I'm new to this site and am oping somebody can help me. 

I am wiring a house for low voltage such as alarm system and TVs. I was just wondering what the electric code states for the distance between a low voltage wall plate and a high voltage outlet. 

I.e. tv mount location that has an outlet mounted up high. Can I install my low voltage box right on the other side of the stud or do I need to install one full stud over. 

Thanks much


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The code is mute on that.


----------



## Travisb6989 (Apr 14, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> The code is mute on that.


Meaning they dont speak of it..

Which means I can it put my low voltage box where I want?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Travisb6989 said:


> Meaning they dont speak of it..
> 
> Which means I can it put my low voltage box where I want?



Purty much.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

To my knowledge, there is no 'code' for low volt whatsoever. There are just standards. Out here we usually put a plug on one side of the 2x4 and the low-volt on the opposite side of the same 2x4.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Travisb6989 said:


> Meaning they dont speak of it..
> 
> Which means I can it put my low voltage box where I want?


Uh-huh. The NEC is a permissive code. If it doesn't say you can't, then you can. 

If you're talking about a commercial building, though, there's other things you need to consider. Important stuff, like fire resistive assembly ratings. Putting an old work box in a rated assembly can be tricky to do right in a non-dwelling occupancy of rated construction.


----------



## Travisb6989 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone on this one. I guess it also depends on the inspector when he comes out.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Travisb6989 said:


> Thanks everyone on this one. I guess it also depends on the inspector when he comes out.


You can use a box like this..Welcome to the forum....:thumbup:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> To my knowledge, there is no 'code' for low volt whatsoever. There are just standards. Out here we usually put a plug on one side of the 2x4 and the low-volt on the opposite side of the same 2x4.


If you do that,and dont use a box like this,


HARRY304E said:


> You can use a box like this..Welcome to the forum....:thumbup:


Then you can run into problems with the sheetrock between them breaking and having a bump between the plates. I have one contractor who won't allow me to use the same stud unless there is just no other choice. There is no code, just his personal preference, he pays my bills so .. we get along.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There is no code but when I did the low voltage and wiring of the building I would use a 2x4 nailer to give me 3" between them.


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> There is no code but when I did the low voltage and wiring of the building I would use a 2x4 nailer to give me 3" between them.


This is the best way to go, unless your using the Arlington box shown previously. Another little hint is to level the boxes at the device screw holes and not the top of the box. I see more LV guys hang there boxes 1/4'' higher or lower because of this mistake and it drives my perfectionistic side crazy.  But I use a lazer to set everything except the lower wall receptacles.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

JohnR said:


> If you do that,and dont use a box like this,
> 
> Then you can run into problems with the sheetrock between them breaking and having a bump between the plates. I have one contractor who won't allow me to use the same stud unless there is just no other choice. There is no code, just his personal preference, he pays my bills so .. we get along.


I agree, I have always scabbed on a 2x4 to the stud to give 3" between the boxes. Much beter installation.


----------



## Travisb6989 (Apr 14, 2012)

That's exactly what I did for all my boxes today.


----------

